# GVRR 2010



## FJV (Dec 21, 2008)

I was able to fit in a second loop. It is about 80 linear feet of track.

Here is the before

https://home.comcast.net/~fvas/GVRR/GVRR0908.jpg

and here is the after

https://home.comcast.net/~fvas/GVRR/GVRR20102.JPG 

Here are a couple more shots

https://home.comcast.net/~fvas/GVRR...R20105.JPG

https://home.comcast.net/~fvas/GVRR...R20106.JPG

https://home.comcast.net/~fvas/GVRR...CT0191.JPG

https://home.comcast.net/~fvas/GVRR...R20103.JPG

If you want to see my progression please see

http://home.comcast.net/~fvas/GVRR/GVRRM.htm

Take a look at what I had done in 2006. Many thanks to the forum for posted questions and replies.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is a great display of the evolution of your rail road. I is a great looking RR. You did a great job. Thanks for posting the progression pictures.


----------

